
Automate emotional labor in Gmail messages - hippich
http://emotional-labor.email/
======
DanAndersen
Reminds me of the book "Avogadro Corp: The Singularity is Closer than it
Appears" [0], in which (spoiler alert):

\- a-company-that-is-totally-not-Google is developing a tool for an-email-
service-that-is-totally-not-Gmail, which can rewrite emails with the goal of
maximizing the chance of a desired outcome happening (automatically added
mentions of family when requesting time off from a boss who prioritizes
family, etc)

\- the project is in danger of being canceled, so a developer changes the code
to prioritize rewriting internal company emails with the goal of maximizing
the survival of the project

\- you can guess what happens next :)

[0] [http://avogadrocorp.com/](http://avogadrocorp.com/)

------
fishnchips
I would love to see an opposite too where all the fluff is removed and only
hard data remains. If nothing remains you get a kitten gif instead.

------
RankingMember
Yikes, the example just added a bunch of exclamation points and the word
"lovey" for the most part. Flip this on to immediately alienate someone who
thought they knew your writing style.

Novel concept, but I think this is one of those things that's more a showpiece
than something you'd actually want to use.

------
xasos
I wish the after part of the gif showed a bit longer. Or a side-by-side with
the before would be nice.

------
gress
The 'before' text looks emotionally labored as it is!

------
moioci
Surely this is tongue in cheek. It substitutes "that's lovely" and "lol" for
"work" in different places, producing nonsense.

